# Microtech CameraMate



## cybervet (Oct 28, 2001)

Hi all ... 

Has anyone heard anything lately about OS X compatibility for the Microtech CameraMate??  If Microtech can't get the job done, I would think there is someone out there (who is better than I) that could write some sort of driver.

The irritating part is that I see shiny new drivers for Winblows XP popping out all over and it has only been out a few days. OS X has been out since March.

Seriously ... does anyone know anything on this?


----------



## diverman (Dec 21, 2001)

They recently released drivers for their USB adapters for OS X.  

I had it working for a few days, but today noticed it's not working anymore.  I am suspecting that the 10.1.2 update I did caused it, but am not sure... still waiting on feed back from Microtech.

-Alex


----------



## SPC (May 13, 2005)

I downloaded the cameramate driver this morning, and my reader is working fine again.  I loaded the driver on a Titanium Powerbook running Tiger and experienced no problems.  I have had trouble in the past with another laptop, but I think the problem was due to conflicts with previous installs from Microtech.  I used this link from Bob Wood for the driver:  http://bmer.servemp3.com/ZIOeUSBSM-OSX.sit.


----------



## P Marsh (May 17, 2005)

Tried your link to obtain driver for CameraMate DPCM-USB but unable to open it.  Suggestions?  Address correct?

Thanks


----------



## Huff (May 21, 2005)

I downloaded and installed the driver, but it didn't work. I have plugged and unplugged, restarted many times, even switched the position where the USB is plugged in.

Any other suggestions?

mini (G4), 1g, 10.4.1


----------



## interactive3 (May 21, 2005)

I had the USB Cameramate and had some problems. I purchased a Lexar USB 2.0 Multi-Card Reader and I've had no issues. It has faster uploads, can read 6 card types and it's even great for travel due to its small size and card slot cover. I've given my USB Cameramate to a friend.


----------



## bobw (May 22, 2005)

Try this driver


----------

